# Memory information



## hoylenames (Mar 11, 2014)

Is 1 GB of memory acceptable on a laptop?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

depends on the windows version its running 
XP - yes
Others windows , i would say no


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

closing this post , as you have a similar question here
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/1121725-memory-information.html


----------

